# hmm?



## manders11 (Jun 30, 2010)

So, this has been hanging around the booth for the past few month and nobody can seem to figure out what it is... Anyone got any ideas?
Manders


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 30, 2010)

ITS A SWORD!!! lol, idk looks like some one got bored.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like an anchor for a sheetrook wall that you can tighten from the back side . Looks familiar though.


----------



## gafflover87 (Jul 1, 2010)

ChubRock said:


> Looks like an anchor for a sheetrook wall that you can tighten from the back side . Looks familiar though.



Ya it kinda does. Hey manders how big is it?


----------



## Dover (Jul 1, 2010)

It appears to be a toggle bolt screwed together backwards. It is very similar to a wing anchor in application but the toggle is inserted separately from the bolt. It is hard to explain how one works without being able to demonstrate but I will do my best. There are three parts to the toggle: the toggle itself, the white plastic arms and the plastic locking collar (seen in the photo on the arms near the end of the bolt). Pulling on one of the arms causes the toggle to flatten out along the arms so that it can be inserted into the hole, pulling the arms back even again will cause the toggle to straighten out again. When the toggle is in position the collar is slid down the arms pulling the toggle tight to the inside of the wall and arms are broken off flush with the collar. The bolt can now inserted and tightened at will.

Dover


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 1, 2010)

Not exactly a toggle bolt (no spring-loaded "ears"), but a TOGGLER® SNAPTOGGLE® heavy-duty hollow-wall anchor, or reasonable facsimile. (I couldn't have gotten there without ChubRock and Dover. )


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow derekleffew. That is a power find! The power of the Snaptoggle is that the anchor is engaged on both sides.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Edge Garelick S/S Toggle Bolt Anchor

Stainless steel and plastic marine anchor for any thickness wall.


----------



## jowens (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow.. you guys are good.


----------



## manders11 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!
Manders


----------



## MisterTim (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea, that's a good 'ol SnapToggle, as Derek posted. I'll try my best to explain how it works. The bolt is put in backwards btw. 

The metal part goes against the back of the (hollow) wall, which, as it is oriented, would be on the left. The little white collar right next to the metal part gets slid down the long white pieces to hold the metal piece in place tightly. (It's slid all the way down tight) The long white pieces then separate and break off, leaving just the collar on top. The bolt then goes in from right to left, through the white collar and into the metal. 

I've used them quite a few times, and I hate them. I'll take a toggle and a really long bolt any day, it's stronger, easier to use, and less prone to stupid breakage. Also, real toggle bolts can be used to put something else (plywood, 2x4, etc.) flush with the wall, whereas these have those stupid little collars on top of the wall. 

As you can tell, I've had some bad experiences...


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a youtube animation showing exactly how it works.


----------



## MisterTim (Jul 1, 2010)

BrianWolfe said:


> Here is a youtube animation showing exactly how it works.



*facepalm*

because the simple answers are always the last to come to my mind...


----------



## ajb (Jul 1, 2010)

BrianWolfe said:


> Here is a youtube animation showing exactly how it works.



I wonder if the left-hand twist bit is crucial to the installation or if the animator just had a brainfart 

I have a few of those hanging around as well, I think they came with some piece of equipment or another. Never used 'em. We use the hell out of some Tapcons and E-Z Ancors though.


----------

